# How Do You Set Governor On A Toro Recycler Mower Model 20005, Tecumseh Engine Lv195ea



## BOSCO

My Question For Assistance Is About A Toro Lawnmower, Model 20005, With A Tecumseh Engine, Model # Lv195ea-362003c, And With A Fixed Throttle Carburetor. 

Upon Removing This Carb. To Clean, Dis-assembled And Soaked In "gunk" Carb. Cleaning Solution, And Then Re-installing It, I Do Not Seem To Have The Governor Adjusted Properly; The Governor Does Not Seem To Have Any Effect On The Mowers Rpm. The Engine, Upon Starting, Goes To What To Me Appears To Be Red Line Rpm. This Is Not A Good Thing As You Well Know.

I Really Do Not Quite Understand How This Fixed Throttle Works And The Owners Manual Does Not Address Anything About The Throttle Or Its Function. Does This Governor Actually Function Or Due To A Fixed Throttle Carb. Application Does The Governor Become A Non Operative System.

At Any Rate How Do I Set This Particular Governor To Operate Properly? I Cannot Get It To Pull, Retard, The Throttle Against The Throttle Spring, Thus Allowing The Engine To Race. 

The Mower Performed Well Prior To My Removing The Carburetor For Cleaning.

I Am Confused. I Have Never Had Problems Adjusting A Governor On Briggs Powered Mowers.

Thanking You In Advance For Assistance,

Sincerely Yours,

New Member, 

"bosco"
Wilmington, North Carolina


----------



## 30yearTech

Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block.

Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft.

Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves.

While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops.

Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft.


----------



## BOSCO

*Toro Governor Adjustment*

Thank You So Much "30 Year Tech."


I Had Read This Procedure And With Your Advice Being The Same As What I Read That Is What I Did. I Believe That With A Fixed Throttle You Really Have No Idle Speed, Only A Constant Rpm Which You Set By Way Of Bending The Tab. Actually I Think Of The Tab As A Stop.

Having The Blade Locking Mechanism With The Lever Having To Be Held To Crank And Operate The Mower, You Would Not Be Able To Utilize An Idle Because As Soon As You Release The Lock Activating Handle The Engine Shuts Down. The Idle Would Serve Little Purpose Unless You Wanted To Stand And Hold The Lever While The Engine Was At Idle. 

I Guess My Comments Are Really Statement / Questions . Is The Reasoning For A Fixed Throttle Due To The Braking System Sort Of Making The Idle A Moot Function?

Thanking You Again For All Your Due Diligence And Rapid Response On My Account!!

Bosco
Wilmington, North Carolina


----------

